# naics code for vinyl t shirt vinyl sign company



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hey Everyone,

I'm in the process of applying for my business sellers permit and was wondering what most of you guys use as your NAICS code, I make vinyl signs, and apply vinyl graphics to t-shirts as well.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Jose


----------



## Jbanuelos85 (Jan 1, 2012)

N/M I registered as a sign manufacturer as currently primarily my sales are making vinyl decals and banners with the occasional 1 or 2 small shirt order monthly.

Thanks though


----------

